# ЭНМГ



## JokerXXX (30 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте! Нейрохирург ставит радикулопатию С7, 8, L4 ,5 корешков. Периодически немеют 4, 5 пальцы на левой руке. Сделано УЗДГ сосудов верхних конечностей и сосудов шеи. Норма. ЭНМГ тоже сделана и не показала ничего. Значит ли это, что радикулопатии нет? Или ЭНМГ не показывает нарушения вне обострения? Или может что-то ещё?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2011)

Рентгенографию или МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника делали?


----------



## JokerXXX (30 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Рентгенографию или МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника делали?


Мрт шейного отдела за февраль: сколиоз, протрузии С2-7, пролабирующие в п\канал не более 0,25 см, шейный лордоз сглажен, высота м\п дисков С4-6 снижена, небольшие задне-боковые остеофиты смежных замыкательных пластин С2-7.
Рентген ш\о с функц.пробами: заднее смещение С2, 3, 4 до 1 мм. Остистые отростки С4-th1 отклонены влево, м\п диски С4-5, С5-6 снижены. Скошенность передне-верхних углов С4, С5. При функц.пробах значительно ограничено сгибание сегментов С5-6, С6-7. При сгибании С2 сместился кпереди на 3 мм, С3-на 4 мм. При разгибании смещение устраняется. В сравнении с представленными снимками год назад снизилась подвижность С5-6, С6-7.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2011)

У невролога были? Каково его заключение и рекомендации?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2011)

JokerXXX написал(а):


> Значит ли это, что радикулопатии нет?


Да, вы правы.


----------



## JokerXXX (30 Ноя 2011)

А при смещении позвонков возможна радикулопатия? Если неловко повернул или нагнул шею? Или может это ещё как называется?  А ЭНМГ всегда показывает, если есть,  защемление корешка? Если защемление корешка не хронического характера, ЭНМГ может быть в норме?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

Если нерв сдавлен, не важно чем, то обязаны быть изменения на ЭНМГ. Более того, боль в руке далеко не всегда означает что сдавлен именно нервный корешок.


----------



## JokerXXX (1 Дек 2011)

Дело в том,что периодически немеет 4 и 5 пальцы на левой руке. При проведении ЭНМГ началось небольшое онемение. Невролог говорит, что это от шейного о\х. Но я хочу знать точно,  что это, поэтому и обследуюсь. Мне сказали, что при смещении может быть.  Мучаюсь вопросом. Может ли нерв сдавливаться периодически?


----------



## JokerXXX (2 Дек 2011)

Делали ЭНМГ срединного и локтевого нервов. Норма. Продолжают периодически неметь 4, 5 пальцы на левой руке. Появились колющие мурашки в этих же пальцах и пальцы начали дёргаться. Подскажите пожалуйста, с чем это может быть связано и ЭНМГ каких нервов ещё можно проверить?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Дек 2011)

Очень странно, что ЭНМГ показало норму. Осмотр невролога. Нужно искать причину подергивания.


----------



## JokerXXX (2 Дек 2011)

Может нейрохирург всё-таки прав? Некоторые товарищи утверждают, что ЭНМГ не всегда может показать. Может ли нерв сдавливаться периодически? ЭНМГ каких нервов можно проверить ещё?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Дек 2011)

JokerXXX написал(а):


> Может нейрохирург всё-таки прав? Некоторые товарищи утверждают, что ЭНМГ не всегда может показать. Может ли нерв сдавливаться периодически? ЭНМГ каких нервов можно проверить ещё?


я не знаю кто прав,  а кто виноват. Я знаю что если ЭНМГ сделали правильно и присутствует нарушение проводимости то оно будет выявленно. Человеческий фактот есть человеческий фактор.


----------



## JokerXXX (2 Дек 2011)

Спасибо за ответ. Хочется всё-таки докопаться до истины. Буду думать. Ещё раз спасибо!


----------

